

Rackspace Discusses its Cloud Strategy - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/07/14/rackspace-on-its-cloud-strategy/

======
icey
If they want to succeed they _really_ need to work on their customer support.
I had hoped that they would get some of the Rackspace people involved when it
went from Mosso to "The Rackspace Cloud", but that doesn't seem to be the
case.

We have had almost 0 good customer support experiences (there was ONE time
where our problem was resolved within a few minutes) with them over probably
20 contacts in 2009 alone.

